

A slicker Numbrosia Puzzle (or my attempt at eye candy without design/artistic talent) - amichail
http://numbrosia.com/?cmd=solve_puzzle

======
andyn
I can't get off level 1 - do I have to have cookies enabled or something?

~~~
amichail
Yes, you need to enable cookies.

